# Do you HAVE to eat 20 mis after GHRP-6?



## Notts (Jul 6, 2011)

Been running GHRP-6 and CJC for about a week now.

After I pin my stomach goes crazy, like it goes into overdrive, but it doesn't make me hungry as such, in fact it puts me right off eating. If i do eat 20 mins after my stomach just feels more uncomfortable and the food sits like a lead weight in my stomach.

But more interestingly if I wait longer or don't eat at all, I get a warm flush, a sort of head/body buzz and a nice calm sort of feelng.

I'd be keen to carry on waiting longer, but everywhere people are parroting:

"Administer the peptides and wait about 20 minutes (*no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes*) to eat."

SO what's the reasoning behind eating before the 30 minute mark?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eating within 20mins of pinning will blunt.groth spike not giving you the best results possible, never heard about having to eat within those 10mins though!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope. You don't HAVE to eat after 20 minutes.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont eat for up to 80 mins sometimes as I jab before fasted cardio.


----------

